# see this? WVU marhcing band



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wow!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw it the other day. Pretty cool. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Coo!


----------

